# Furacão HUMBERTO (Atlântico 2007 #08)



## Vince (12 Set 2007 às 18:59)

Tópico dedicado conforme as regras do forum.

A partir da TD#9 (Depressão Tropical 9) formou-se no Golfo do México a tempestade tropical HUMBERTO .Os antecedentes do Humberto estão no topico Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2007) (Página 18)

Hoje provavelmente assistiremos também ao baptismo da TD#8 com o nome de INGRID.










> *TROPICAL STORM HUMBERTO INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY NUMBER   1A*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL092007
> 100 PM CDT WED SEP 12 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## RMira (13 Set 2007 às 07:58)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical HUMBERTO (Atlântico 2007 #08)*

E esta hein, o Humberto já é furacão, desta acho que nem a NHC esperava


----------



## Rog (13 Set 2007 às 10:38)

Ontem os ventos máximos estimados chegavam aos 100km/h, o que não foi de todo excluido ventos de força de furacão, embora pelo NHC apenas tinha como hipotese, atendendo que o Humberto estava perto de terra, e portanto sem margem para intensificação. 

Excerto do Aviso público 3


> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DOPPLER RADAR OBSERVATIONS INDICATE THAT
> THE MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS HAVE INCREASED TO NEAR 65 MPH...100
> KM/HR...WITH HIGHER GUSTS.  SOME ADDITIONAL STRENGTHENING IS
> POSSIBLE OVER THE NEXT SEVERAL HOURS...AND WINDS COULD BE
> ...



Neste momento e com base em dados de um avião de reconhecimento:



> DATOS DESDE UN AVION DE RECONOCIMIENTO DE LA FUERZA AEREA Y EL RADAR
> DOPPLER INDICAN QUE LOS VIENTOS MAXIMOS SOSTENIDOS ESTAN EN CERCA DE
> 85 MPH...*140 KILOMETROS POR HORA*...CON RAFAGAS MAS FUERTES...
> CONFINADOS A UN AREA PEQUENA AL NORESTE DEL CENTRO. HUMBERTO ES UN
> ...



Com um pouco mais de margem de águas para se intesificar tinhamos um furacão cat. 2, olhando para os 140km/h, não muito longe dos 154km/h necessários para cat.2.

Segundo os modelos poderá retomar ao Golfo depois da passagem por terra, embora a sua intensidade e estrutura na reentrada já não seja classificada como depressão tropical. Mas contudo, uma situação a acompanhar a evolução dos modelos.


----------



## Vince (13 Set 2007 às 12:50)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical HUMBERTO (Atlântico 2007 #08)*



mirones disse:


> E esta hein, o Humberto já é furacão, desta acho que nem a NHC esperava



Nem o NHC nem ninguém. Nem mesmo a Meteorologia tabloide do Accuweather.

Recordo que o disturbio inicial 90L chegou a ser descontinuado, para subitamente ser retomado e logo de seguida ser declarado depressão tropical.
Mas tão próximo de Terra ninguém esperava que tivesse ventos tão intensos, uma surpresa tropical. Mas as coisas são mesmo assim, há disturbios que podem ser seguidos e previstos com detalhe, há outros que nascem quase do nada de forma muito rápida.

Mas como tinha referido antes, estes sistemas tão próximos de Terra permitem voos de reconhecimento permanentes e muitas vezes haverá outros sistemas no meio do Atlântico que até poderão ser mais intensos do que as estimativas por satélite apresentam, mas como não está lá ninguém a medir não se sabe. Tal como outras vezes haverá sistemas subtropicais no Atlântico que também não foram classificados como tal. Daí a razão do meu palpite de ontem de que seria este sistema do Golfo a ganhar a corrida ao nome Humberto.


----------



## RMira (13 Set 2007 às 12:54)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical HUMBERTO (Atlântico 2007 #08)*



Vince disse:


> Nem o NHC nem ninguém. Nem mesmo a Meteorologia tabloide do Accuweather.
> 
> Recordo que o disturbio inicial 90L chegou a ser descontinuado, para subitamente ser retomado e logo de seguida ser declarado depressão tropical.
> Mas tão próximo de Terra ninguém esperava que tivesse ventos tão intensos, uma surpresa tropical. Mas as coisas são mesmo assim, há disturbios que podem ser seguidos e previstos com detalhe, há outros que nascem quase do nada de forma muito rápida.
> ...



Hehe, é verdade 

E pelo que parece haverá inclusive a hipótese do sistema voltar ao oceao e se desenvolver novamente.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Set 2007 às 14:03)

*Furacão Humberto chega ao litoral do Texas* 

O furacão Humberto atingiu no início desta quinta-feira o litoral do estado americano do Texas, com ventos de até 135km/h, informou o Centro Nacional de Furacões dos Estados Unidos. O furacão de categoria 1 -a mais baixa dos cinco níveis que formam a escala de intensidade Saffir-Simpson- atingiu a costa sul do Texas exatamente a leste de High Island, próximo do estado vizinho de Louisiana (sul).
"O olho do furacão Humberto cruzou a costa do Texas a leste de High Island com ventos de no máximo 135 km/h", informou o centro com sede em Miami (Flórida) em um boletim divulgado em torno das 07h10 GMT (04h10 de Brasília). Poucas horas antes, a tempestade tropical Humberto havia aumentado sua potência para se tornar sobre o golfo do México o terceiro furacão da temporada 2007 no Atlântico.
Os dois furacões anteriores, Dean e Félix, alcançaram a categoria máxima após terem atingido o México e a América Central em agosto e no início de setembro, respectivamente.
O governador do Texas, Rick Perry, havia ativado as equipes de resgate antes inclusive que o Humberto se transformasse em furacão. "Peço a todos os texanos que levem em conta as advertências de seus dirigentes locais e tomem todas as precauções possíveis para se manterem à margem de situações perigosas enquanto este clima severo permanecer", declarou Perry em um comunicado divulgado na quarta-feira.
As autoridades emitiram um alerta de furacão para a área entre o leste de High Island e a cidade de Cameron, na Louisiana. Antes de tocar a terra, o Centro de Furacões indicou que o Humberto se movia de norte para nordeste a 13 km/h.
O Texas, que possui várias instalações petroleiras em sua costa, e a Louisiana foram duramente castigados em 2005 pelos furacões Rita e Katrina. Este último deixou 1.500 mortos na cidade de Nova Orleans, na Louisiana.

Fonte: AFP


----------



## CMPunk (13 Set 2007 às 19:33)

Bem acho que o Furacão Humberto já deu o que tinha a dar.
Esta manha tava em Cat1 mas agora já fui ver novamente eu já é uma Tempestade Tropical, acho que amanha já será uma Depresao Tropical.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2007 às 00:43)

*Furacão Humberto atinge o Texas e a Louisiana*

O furacão Humberto surpreendeu a região limítrofe entre Texas e Louisiana, depois de se formar rapidamente no golfo do México, matando pelo menos uma pessoa, deixando mais de 100 mil casas e empresas sem luz e fechando três refinarias. 
A previsão era de que o Humberto chegasse aos EUA como tempestade tropical, mas de repente ele ganhou força e atingiu a terra com ventos de 137 quilômetros por hora. Os meteorologistas dizem que nunca havia sido registrada uma transformação tão repentina.* "Nenhum ciclone tropical nos registros históricos jamais atingiu esta intensidade em um ritmo tão rápido perto de chegar à terra. Seria bom algum dia saber por que isso aconteceu", disse o meteorologista James Franklin, do Centro Nacional de Furacões, em Miami.*
*"Ele passou de 30 nós (55 quilômetros por hora) para 75 nós (138 quilômetros por hora) em 18 horas. Isso nunca aconteceu antes", afirmou Patrick Blood, do Serviço Nacional do Clima em Houston.*
O Humberto chegou ao litoral norte do Texas cerca de 48 quilômetros a leste de Galveston, nas primeiras horas da manhã, ainda como um furacão da categoria 1 (o menor da escala Saffir-Simpson). Em seguida ele perdeu força e virou tempestade tropical, e depois mera depressão tropical. Em Bridge City, entre as localidades texanas de Beaumont e Port Arthur, um homem de 80 anos morreu por causa do desabamento do toldo de seu pátio, segundo a polícia.
Depois disso, os meteorologistas disseram que a tempestade cruzava o centro da Louisiana, com ventos de apenas 55 quilômetros por hora, com chuvas de até 120 milímetros, rumo ao leste. Algumas estradas do Estado ficaram inundadas. 

Fonte: Reuters


----------

